# NW2 Calf Adding Power Trucks wiring Green and Yellow



## ort11 (Mar 21, 2011)

HI, I am an Electrical Engineer, and could probably figure this out easily, but will try and save some time here. I am trying to add two powered trucks to a USA TRAINS NW-2 Calf that was bashed somehow. I have an NW-2 Cow, and the wiring on that is 4 connections per truck, 2 red, 2 black, but the Calf has 1 Red 1 Black 1 Yellow 1 Green per truck. Anyone know correct wiring for the powered truck? 


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

i'm looking at it now 5 wires from each truck ft. tk red wire is lt. side power ,black wire is rt, side power both are on the sides of the wheels 
back of tk. green wire rt. side, lt. side outside yellow and inside blue. 
back power pickup same now rt.side yellow and blue and lt. side green 
hope this helps


----------



## ort11 (Mar 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, did not see it so did it myself. Took me a bit, but thanks. I did find a problem with my COW that had a cracked screw hole while doing this so not totally bad... 

Looking at engine from the bottom up / top down 

Back of Engine 

Green Red Black Yellow 

Yellow Black Red Green 

Front of Engine 

FYI, there is no blue on my COW or CALF. Blue wire is not installed on the COW and cut on the Truck side on the CALF. 

Also on the CALF there are two outside "connectors" I assume that have power? What are these used for? The COW does not have these. 

ort11


----------



## ort11 (Mar 21, 2011)

I guess I want to add that this is a USA TRAINS COW and CALF.


@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

sounds like someone may have changed the trucks. the NW trucks only have 3 wires out the end plus 2 on the sides. the trucks 
you have sound like GP trucks 4 wires out the end. do your trucks have 4 or 6 screws holding the bottom cover on were the
sliders are?


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I have a NW-2 calf. It has Yellow and green wires. The two out side conectors on the motor block are for the Motor. The two inside ones are for the rail contacts. All contacts have been removed from my NW-2s becasue I use battery power. On one block the yellow and green are reversed so that the blocks run the same direction.

JJ


----------

